# Tracking down deep sleep issue.



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm thinking it's an app issue as I've had the problems on stock/rooted/non kexec and kexec roms as well as cm10.

There an app out there?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Better battery stats

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone explain this? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Can anyone explain this? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Your router is waking your phone.

Highly suggest you look here:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1622395


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I read that twice to try and make sure I wasn't missing anything. I had this issue (I'm assuming as I didn't have better battery stats installed, but had the same issue) on stock, rooted, unrooted, custom tw Rom and now aokp. So there have been quite a few kernels that have all done it. Any other ideas? 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

What's msm_otg?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

lol

do I have to do all the tracking down of this stuff?

Ya know you can just type whatever is causing a wakelock followed by "wakelock" in Google and you will get your answer.

Your wakelocks are caused by msm_otg - here's documentation on that:

https://www.codeaurora.org/git/projects/ag-gb-dsds-7227/repository/revisions/4bdd17c47ffda215c1531ad948e4de71777527cc/entry/kernel/Documentation/usb/msm_otg.txt

The other one is caused by your router as I said before.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

The link had people changing kernels to fix it. I didn't see anyone who changed/replaced routers/settings to fix it. I had Wi-Fi off all night and still got this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

The otg issue I didn't really see a solution or fix. I'm wondering if that's just a kernel issue

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

